# Growing Out Your Hair Support Thread (don't forget pics!)



## fawp (Jun 22, 2008)

I've had a short asymetrical pob since January and I've decided to let my hair grow out. I haven't had in cut in about six weeks and it's been growing pretty well. I'm taking "Hair, Skin, and Nails" Vitamins and Fish-Oil suppliments, conditioning it well, and protecting against heat damage and so far I've gotten about an inch and a half of growth.

Right now, it's in a decidely funky stage but I've been wearing a head band and "pouffing" the hair around it. So far, this looks alright and I'm hoping within another month or so the bottom will be long enough for me to clip back into an updo.

How have ya'll dealt with grow-outs before? Any tips, advice, or rants?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG pob grow outs are the WORST!

mine is finally down to my shoulders but it's taken a long time.

I'm also growing out my fringe (bangs) so I feel your pain!

I want to get down to just above elbow length!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 22, 2008)

My hair is pretty long, but I'm waiting for it to grow 5 more inches! I want really long hair. I'm not taking anything or doing anything though. Any other suggestions? I've heard good things about prenatal vitamins.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 22, 2008)

ooh, yes, they'd be good I reckon.

I'm not taking anything either, just waiting, lol.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 22, 2008)

My hair is still fairly long, but I'm currently trying to grow out layers... *groan* It's so painful, I just want my hair all the same length again. The layers start at the bottom on my chin and then go from there. My hairs length is about..mid back length. The last time I had it cut, which was about..3 weeks ago? The hairdresser went a bit scissor happy, so I've just got to persist with trims til I get there...this could be a long wait


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm growing out my hair too. I couldn't bare taking care of my longer hair when I got it cut - but now I noticed how it suited me a lot more. I want it the same length as Rosers, right above my elbow. Straightening that will be a massive pain - but I learned about thinning, so it might take some of the work out of it. I'm also curious to how it'll look curly at that length.

I wanna cut some blunt bangs, but I dunno - I'm scared. I just don't know how to style my bangs (or hair) at all. My hair is evil... I'm sure of this.

My hair has grown out about almost 2 inches since I've last cut/colored it in late April. I should start taking my vitamins again... sigh*


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jun 23, 2008)

my hair was just above my shoulders a couple of months ago, and now it's at my collarbone. i used to have pretty long hair, just above my elbow. i miss my long hair sooo much



i hope it'll be that length again by the end of the summer. i've been taking prenatal vitamins (not for my hair, but because doctor recommended it for me as i'm a "growing young woman") and they've made my nails super strong and my hair is growing really fast, and my hair grows like grass without them. prenatal vitamins are gooood stuff.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 23, 2008)

Ohhh blunt bangs.... I'm trying to grow out some of my bangs.

They were too wide - I want more narrow, wispy ones now.

I've been growing them out since last fall - verrrry painful.

I have to pin the longer bangs back, or they look like crap!

Celly, before you make my mistake - have a stylist do the bangs. Start wispy before commiting to blunt bangs.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2008)

what I did was pin up short hairs in bobby pins and keep it in a updo

took some patience and good shampoo and my hair is finially just below my breast ,my goal is half ways down my stomach

good luck!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yea I'm in the process of growing out my hair as well. My hair goes to my bra strap so its kinda long but I want it longer than that. I do my own trimming. I condition it well and make sure I do a hot oil treatment every week. I also let my hair air dry instead of blow dryin it. The only heat I use on my hair is a straightener on my bangs but thats because if I dont they are all frizzy and curly and I dont want that. I also use a leave in conditioner so that it'll help. My only prob I have with the growing out my hair is that my hair is frizzy. Nothing I do seems to help but I'm just learning to deal with it. I find if I take a shower at night and let my hair air dry and sleep on it then its smooth with just a lil a mount of frizz. It takes time and patience with growing hair out so good luck and let us know how its going.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 23, 2008)

My hair was quite heavily layered. Its was a mistake, it took me forever to grow it out so the hair doesn't stick out at the layered parts. Took me 8 months!


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2008)

i'm growing my hair out as well. it's about 2-3 inches past my shoulders right now. i could probably use some evening up, but i'm not touching it for anything more than a trim until i get to bra strap length. luckly i never cut in bangs or layers, but i did start it from a teeny, weeny afro length and i still have a bit of color on the ends. i do take gnc hair, skin and nail formula, but i only take one a day versus the two a day that is recommended. my goal in to get to mid back level. i think i can, i think i can, i think i can! lol~


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

count me in! I had it cut into a bob almost 2 yrs ago and have been trying to get it long again ever since..its a little passed my shoulders now....


----------



## beautyfullone (Jun 23, 2008)

well, my story is while i was in chemo, it was falling out :-( so much it left a big bald spot, i had a short haircut anyway but it was still my hair!! (i used to wear it in a faux hawk ) Well anyway, i made the painful desision to shave it all off..it was the hardest thing to do lol, i never realize how much my hair actually meant to me, after all the years of abusing it and dying it I had reallly taken it for granted, and Poof! it was gone! at first i was crying my eyes out, my hubby made jokes about how my head look like his (he's a marine mind you) i wanted to punch his lights out, but it was really cool how he was trying to get me to laugh. Its been about 2 months since i've made this life changing altercation to my head and i co uldn't be happier, i never knew my hair was curly!! boy was i suprised! I have a small mini fro with some thin areas but under the direction of a beautician i have been using dr. miracles gro balm and it has really worked wonders. My hubby is constantly saying your hair is getting soo big! now i'm really excited for it to grow out and can't wait to see the progress it has in about a year, i'm seriously thinking about getting dreds now, i've always wanted to so i guess now is my chance!!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 23, 2008)

^Dr. Miracles products are amazing!

I'm currently growing mine out. It's pretty annoying because the back grows way faster than the front, so I have to be careful or I'll end up with a semi-mullet. I'm aiming for shoulder length before the baby gets here.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 24, 2008)

I am growing my hair too but its natural. so far I have an inch of relaxed hair and 4-5 inches of natural hair. I dont use any heat on my hair and i always wear my hair in protective styles (braids or scarves). I am pretty excited cus when i last took my braids down, my back hair was pretty long ...so YAY!!!..I will let you guys know when i cut off my relaxed ends. I mainly use coconut oil (some times dabur coconut oil), silk protein, carrot oil, henna and egg (about to switch it with mayonnaise). !!!!


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 24, 2008)

Vitamins, Lecithin, B complex will help it grow faster and healthier.

Massaging your scalp also really does help - the blood flow increase.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm also growing my hair long again. I have had it short for so long and now I am ready to a change. Thankfully, it grows fast. I just got bangs cut as well so it'll be ineteresting to see how it looks long with bangs as I've never had it that style before.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 24, 2008)

honestly, when i was taking vitamins, i didnt notice muchh growth...only in my skin and nails but not my hair.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

I feel really sorry for the people who have to wait ages for their hair to grow out. My friend got her hair cut into a bob last year and it hasn't grown since then and she hates it.

I have the opposite problem. My hair grows too fast. I'll have it cut and within a week it looks scruffy again. The only bit of my hair that doesn't grow is my fringe (bangs) which is SO annoying because when I had it cut I didn't get it cut in a style just your average blunt side fringe and now I regret not getting it cut like a proper side swept fringe but I have waited for over half a year for it to grow and it's only JUST got past my eyebrow *sigh* so it's at that awkward length where you need to cut it if you want to be able to wear it down and still see but you can't cut it 'cos then you'll never grow it out. I just thank god for hair grips lol


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 24, 2008)

I grew my hair out from a inverted bob (Dec 2006) and my longest layer is now bra length when wet. I keep getting that itch to get it chopped but I know if I do I'll be growing it out again.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 24, 2008)

Ugh, i hate that in between stage where you can't really do crap. If i can't put my hair up in a ponytail than is isn't the style for me.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe someone can post hair treatment recipes that strengthened thier hair or caused some sort of significant growth


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel really sorry for the people who have to wait ages for their hair to grow out. My friend got her hair cut into a bob last year and it hasn't grown since then and she hates it.I have the opposite problem. My hair grows too fast. I'll have it cut and within a week it looks scruffy again. The only bit of my hair that doesn't grow is my fringe (bangs) which is SO annoying because when I had it cut I didn't get it cut in a style just your average blunt side fringe and now I regret not getting it cut like a proper side swept fringe but I have waited for over half a year for it to grow and it's only JUST got past my eyebrow *sigh* so it's at that awkward length where you need to cut it if you want to be able to wear it down and still see but you can't cut it 'cos then you'll never grow it out. I just thank god for hair grips lol 

Lol. You sound like me! Had the same thing happen but with very short side-swept bangs (stupid lady cut them above my brow! when I specifically said nothing goes past my eye). This was last year, and it took ages for it to grow.
I'm contemplating cutting them again - but I dunno if I wanna go through the pain of growing it out, ha.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 25, 2008)

My hair is pretty long right now. I've been growing it out since a FUGLY military haircut in November of 2005. That was my last real cut, except for trims. It was right below my ears and the pic was last month.

Anyway, IDK how much more I can take because it's kinda thick, which makes it heavy and has been giving me headaches. So I'm trying not to wear it in updo's to avoid that. I'm too lazy and forgetfull to take vitamins, so it's natural for now.

Short hair does NOT suit me AT ALL, even though I think it's _so _cute on some people.

This took a minute, lol. My hair was darker and poofier when it was shorter.

I'm cutting it soon, just a more updated hair do, and then I want it about 5 inches longer, so it's still long if I wear it curly.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 3, 2008)

Mari, you are sexy with long hair! With the short hair you look like a teenager in the late 90's, lol.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2008)

Hahahaha, Mari. Ok, not laughing at you - with you






I totally love the length you currently have. I think it perfectly suits you.

My hair curly, atm - is about an inch below my shoulders. When I cut it back in December '07, it was below my chin when curly. So it has grown about 3/4 inches. GAH. That's forever! My armpit hair grows faster than that.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG Kat, I see it too



! And just thinking about it makes me embarassed to live through the 90's lol!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, tell me about it! I'm actually more sad that my mother dressed me in the horrible late 80's early 90's style when I was little. I hate looking at my old school pictures, and thinking back to some of the outfits she made me wear.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 3, 2008)

I still think my 80's outfits were cute



not so much the grungy 90's. I have a cute one I still love, it was that ghetto denim as a skirt and neon green fluffy stuff on my arms. It sounds gross but I was 3, so I still like it, I'll take a pic later.


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm growing out my bangs and it f'n sucks. Everyday i go to work i look wee todd it! They are to my lips. To long to style, to short to pull back. I want them under my chin. I have always had bangs, ALWAYS.


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 3, 2008)

*i am growing my hair out since got a bob cut



...so annoying!especially trying to grow the back out and the layers....*



_heres a picture of me before my bob cut(im on the left):_

Attachment 41019



heres a pic of me with my bob cut:

Attachment 41020



and now:

Attachment 41021

im hoping to grow it just a little bit past my boobs



im getting there but its sooooo slow



xx


----------



## sandithepirate (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been growing my hair out since...probably November of 2007. I've had it trimmed twice, and each time, they have taken off WAY too much, and basically started me back from the beginning again (I told them to leave all the length, and one of them cut it shorter than it has ever been before! AHH!). My hair grows ridiculously slow and it is fairly short (about ear level). I will be surprised it if touches my shoulder within the next 5 years. *shakes fist*


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 4, 2008)

Omygosh, that sucks. Don't let them get away with it next time, get your money back lol. I hope it grows faster. It's only been 8 mo. so hang in there.

Does anyone smoke here? I've noticed that some older ladies I know that smoke, their hair doesn't grow at all. Or very very slow.

I had to search for the 2006 pic cause I don't have any pics from 2005 to 2006! I think the 2nd one was Nov/Dec 2006.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 4, 2008)

^Hair tends to grow faster during the summer, I read that somewhere years ago, and I believe it fully.


----------



## lavenderpink (Jul 6, 2008)

I had to cut my hair short, I was fed up of pony tailing my long below the bra strap straight hair of mines into a braid then gelling it down and stiffening up my hair with TIGI styling sprays and gels, now its feathered back short, (due to my military duties) and feel sorta better, at least I dont have to style it anymore, but I want to make it grow a little longer in the bangs, I was ticked off with this salon in our windward side (a supposingly 4 star salon) this salonist who chopped my bangs was also chop happy, luckily she reduced her price otherwise I wouldnt have paid her! I will NEVER Go there again!! Now, im LEARY of ANY salonist!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to have a bob and it grew back pretty quickly. My hair grows way too fast. I just wash my hair every second day and condition it every day.


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omygosh, that sucks. Don't let them get away with it next time, get your money back lol. I hope it grows faster. It's only been 8 mo. so hang in there.
Does anyone smoke here? I've noticed that some older ladies I know that smoke, their hair doesn't grow at all. Or very very slow.

I had to search for the 2006 pic cause I don't have any pics from 2005 to 2006! I think the 2nd one was Nov/Dec 2006.

wow, mari! your hair is beautiful! you've got to post your regimine! fantastic progress!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 9, 2008)

^ I wish I did something special. It might make it faster. Lol. I don't do anything, I do cut it myself once I see split ends, or before.

It sheds a lot too lol, but I have thick hair so I can spare some.

Also, I think it looks longer on me cause I'm really short.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 9, 2008)

okay so i have been growing out my hair for about a year now.

i had a bad bleach incident, i have cut off over 6 inched of hair (my hair grows really fast like 2 inches a month cuase it is crazy)

any way here is a starting picture and a more current picture











oh also incase anyone was wondering i use tons of protien treatments on my hair, cause my hair is pretty thin and weak and it has drasticly reduced not only my shedding but the amount of split ends i get so it makes it a lot easier to get long hair cause i am not losing lenght to splits


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 9, 2008)

WOw, I really like that 1st pic! It's looks like it could be in a magazine. You look pretty too.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 9, 2008)

if that was to me thank you.

it is the only picture i have of me with my short hair. (it was for a project my friend at school was doing and she had me model for it since i am really pale and had the white hair)


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 9, 2008)

When i found out i was pregnant last summer...i didnt do anything with my hair..no dye no trim..and since i had to take prenatal vitamins..my hair somehow grew faster and got thicker.

AFter i gave birth..i got a haircut..just added layers and bangs...kept the lenght though since i told the hairdresser i plan on letting it grow longer.

so this is my before:







thats when i was pregnant...around July of 07.

This isbefore i got it layered.






no recent pics yet.haha ill update it later.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes it was orange, and Krissy, I love your hair short, but your hair looks so beautiful when it's long too!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes it was orange, and Krissy, I love your hair short, but your hair looks so beautiful when it's long too! thanks...I love your hair long...im jealous of your hair.lmao


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay this is an unflattering picture of me but oh well. It was taken in March so my hair has grown some since then. Oh and excuse the natural face.. it was during my no makeup year.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay this is an unflattering picture of me but oh well. It was taken in March so my hair has grown some since then. Oh and excuse the natural face.. it was during my no makeup year. http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...byPics2010.jpg 
Hi



,

I think you look beautiful without makeup. Your skin looks so flawless.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi



,

I think you look beautiful without makeup. Your skin looks so flawless.

Awww your so sweet.

I love your hair long and short Krissy. I love that dress your wearing in your short hair pic too. Yaye for babies!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 10, 2008)

My hair was to my bra strap but I went and got it trimmed today for my split ends and now its pry an inch shorter. I wanted a clean start so I figured Id go and get it trimmed. Now I'll have a healthy start with it.


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jellybabey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *i am growing my hair out since got a bob cut



...so annoying!especially trying to grow the back out and the layers....*
*heres a picture of me before my bob cut(im on the left):*

Attachment 41019

_*heres a pic of me with my bob cut:*_

Attachment 41020

_*and now:*_

Attachment 41021

im hoping to grow it just a little bit past my boobs



im getting there but its sooooo slow



xx

my god, I love the way your hair looks nice! the cut's perfect for you!


----------



## girly_girl (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm trying to grow my hair out from a bob. So far it hasn't grew much, but does cover my neck now. I want it to all grow out one length too because it looks like I have layers. I hope to get it to touch my shoulders, that is my short term goal. Any helpful suggestions?? Does shampoo &amp; conditioner make any difference when growing out hair? tia!


----------



## lyss-ox (Jul 22, 2008)

i know that this question has probably already been answered somewhere in this form but i really dont feel like ready over 100 pages..

so i was just wondering what exaclty are prenatal vitamins,

also user sweetnsexy6953 mentened that they did a hot oil treatment on there hair every week and i was just wondering if there is any way that i could do one at home cause right now i have no money and i would like my hair to grow by the end of the summer and it has been very hard!!

and because my hair is wavy and layered and such i have to straighten or style it almost every day and i would like to stop doing that aswell..

thanks


----------



## KatJ (Jul 22, 2008)

Prenatal vitamins are the multi-vitamins that you take while trying to conceive, during pregnancy, and for a while after pregnancy. If you do a search you won't have to read every page in the forum. Try an advanced search in haircare for growth.

You can easily find hot oil treatments in any drugstore, and they are really easy to do at home.

Try using a smoothing or straightening balm if you don't want to straighten every day. It won't straighten your hair, but it will calm it down.


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my god, I love the way your hair looks nice! the cut's perfect for you! thanks



...wish it would grow though! ha ha


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 25, 2008)

Mari you look so different with short hair!!!

Good luck to all you ladies growing out your hair. I have spiral curls, extremely curly hair. I am terrified of cutting it short, giving it layers, basically doing anything to it... I'm afraid it will poof up like crazy and I don't rock a very voluminous look, I'm petite lol it overwhelms me. I keep my curls controlled, styled, and Ive always had at least bra strap length to weigh them down. I wish I could rock shorter hair, bangs, etc. but unfortunatly I can't


----------



## ricababyy (Jul 25, 2008)

Count me in. I used to have super long curly hair (it was long before I permed it) That went to my waist. Then I permed it, ultimate damage.






After awhile, I wasnt feeling the perm so I straightened it everyday with a straightener, but not a ceramic plated one so it really damaged the ends, not to mention the cuticle. Anyways. I cut it the end of my senior year for grade... so it looked like this






The perm was still at my ends tho..

Currently, my hair is straight with the bottom half bleached, &amp; though i cut it after the second picture grew out, I want to grow it out longer.. at least to bra strap. I miss tossing it around. I'll probably perm it, but I'll be smarter and get a texture wave this time.


----------



## monniej (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ricababyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Count me in. I used to have super long curly hair (it was long before I permed it) That went to my waist. Then I permed it, ultimate damage.http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...ababy/dads.jpg

After awhile, I wasnt feeling the perm so I straightened it everyday with a straightener, but not a ceramic plated one so it really damaged the ends, not to mention the cuticle. Anyways. I cut it the end of my senior year for grade... so it looked like this

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...by/Photo29.jpg

The perm was still at my ends tho..

Currently, my hair is straight with the bottom half bleached, &amp; though i cut it after the second picture grew out, I want to grow it out longer.. at least to bra strap. I miss tossing it around. I'll probably perm it, but I'll be smarter and get a texture wave this time.





your hair is still gorgeous, even shorter!
i understand exactly what you're saying about the perm. i'm trying like heck to avoid texturizing my hair, but it's growing like crazy and a bit puffy in the roots. i've been trying to control it with products rather than the texturizer. so far it's been ok, but i've been conditioning it everyday. that helps quite a bit.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 25, 2008)

well, I just checked the date of my first posts in this thread, just over a month





my hair has grown approximately one inch. Woohoo!

it's suuuch a slow process





I guess prenatal vitamins might be a good idea to shorten the time


----------



## glmrgrl86 (Jul 25, 2008)

I had one of my regular clients come in a couple days ago for a color touch up and I was in shock at how much her hair had grown in the past month. So of course I made a comment to her and she informed me that she had picked up some Biotin vitamins from Smoothie King and had been taking them for two months. She said her hair &amp; nails were just growing like a weed. I mean, I was truly surprised at how much regrowth she had for just being in 5 weeks ago. I've been growing out an a-line bob since January and I'm in the inbetween stage where it is so freakin ugly. I'm going to purchase some of these Biotin vitamins though!


----------



## fawp (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *glmrgrl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had one of my regular clients come in a couple days ago for a color touch up and I was in shock at how much her hair had grown in the past month. So of course I made a comment to her and she informed me that she had picked up some Biotin vitamins from Smoothie King and had been taking them for two months. She said her hair &amp; nails were just growing like a weed. I mean, I was truly surprised at how much regrowth she had for just being in 5 weeks ago. I've been growing out an a-line bob since January and I'm in the inbetween stage where it is so freakin ugly. I'm going to purchase some of these Biotin vitamins though! Do you know what kind she's using?


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 25, 2008)

I really like your hair short Ricca! You're too cute.


----------



## Pomander_ (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay, I'm growing my hair out too! Right now it's just to my shoulders, which is about as long as it's ever been, but I want it to be longer so I can put it all up in a ponytail. Right now I can get a hair tie around the back of it, but it looks weird because there's a lot in the front that's still not long enough. And, my hairdresser decided I would really like fringe bangs last time, and i HATED them. That was about a month ago and now they're long enough to push to the side but not quite long enough to put behind my ears.

So my goal for the fall is actual side bangs and hair past my shoulders!


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm currently growing out a pixie! So glad I did the chop (or shave!)! I had very long hair but it was extremely damaged and brittle and thin. I wasn't totally sure what my natural colour even was! I thought it had become an auburn colour in my teens just like my mum's, turns out I'm chocolate brown, and I can't wait to grow it long again! This time I'm taking care of it.

Poppy


----------



## valleygirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Ive been going my hair out ever since I decided to cut it to above my shoulders. Ive always had a length long enough that has covered my boobs and I want that back!!! now.....four years later my hair is longer but still not where I want it to be.

My natural hair... aka letting it air dry after the shower is hideous! So I always feel forced to blow dry and straighten it. I know this is terrible for my hair and thats why its not growing as fast as I would like, but I cant help it!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 31, 2008)

i thought i would post here and let you all know about a forum called long hair comunity.

i am a member there also and they have some great advice for growing hair and keeping it healthy (plus making it grow faster)

so i just thought i would mention it incase you guys wanted to check it out.

as for my hair i recently stoped using heat styling and wearing it up more, and it has just got to 20 inches in length


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 4, 2008)

I am recovering from a really huge hairloss, I was nearly there what in norwegian is called a "moon". My big red hair had just disapeared. Then I begun to take Omega 3-6-9 and B-vitamin and are now starting too see a difference.

When I am off omega 3-6-9 and B vitamin I start to lose big amount with hair again, so I think I am a sort of addicted to it.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll have to check those out. I think I have heard of them before.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll have to check those out. I think I have heard of them before. Are you talking to me?


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah you lol

Here's my hair a couple days ago. The last one was May. I think it grew a couple inches.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 4, 2008)

Go for it darling. It is worth a try!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 4, 2008)

I just transitioned to natural hair on thursday. its growing but slowly.


----------



## samward (Aug 4, 2008)

i too am currently growing my hair out, i had it cut into a short bob a few months ago, and have regretted it since. just feels like its taking forever to grow, and its growing back really uneven.

there has been some great tips and advice given here that i am definitely going to try out for myself.





the attached pic is one i took tonight during one of my tutorials for you tube, so you can see what i mean bout being a mess


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah you lol
Here's my hair a couple days ago. The last one was May. I think it grew a couple inches.


you look so pretty with long hair...haah im jealous.

Im going to let my hair grow too...just coupld of days ago i was tempted to get a "POB" hahah but after looking in the mirror i stopped myself from doing it.haha

I always wanted a long wavy hair. like victoria secret model hair.hahah

im so going to let it grow after seeing your hair.


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah you lol
Here's my hair a couple days ago. The last one was May. I think it grew a couple inches.

i really love that color! looks like a deep plum. very hot!


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 7, 2008)

Shoot. Lol, it's not. The picture kind of looks blue, I have no idea why. So I guess it changed my hair too. It's kind of brown/orangey right now.


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shoot. Lol, it's not. The picture kind of looks blue, I have no idea why. So I guess it changed my hair too. It's kind of brown/orangey right now. i'm glad you told me because my next question was "what color is that and where can i get it!" lol~


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 7, 2008)

Even my skin looks blue I think lol. I guess I would be able to pull off plum then lol. It never shows when I dyed my hair though. I did dye it dark chocolate brown, when it was lighter (in my avatar) so it could look closer to my natural color.

Right now it has a mind of it's own



dark one day, light the next.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 22, 2008)

My hair is at a point where it gets trapped underneath my arms. Glee



Haha.

But I gotta get it trimmed soon... the dead ends are showing. I just hope by December it gets longer!

How's everyone else's progress?


----------



## Dreama (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My armpit hair grows faster than that. lol, I couldn't help but to laugh at that. I know what ya mean.
My hair grows extremely fast it seems. I need a hair cut now because it's so long and thick! I love the length, but I want to get a few layers and some thinning as well. I just need to find someone who I can trust.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 22, 2008)

My hair used to fall just below my breast but about two days ago my mom cut it. And wow...I actually like it just a bit past my shoulders. Less work shampooing it, less straightening, less time blowdrying it, etc. etc.


----------



## monniej (Aug 25, 2008)

it seems like the longer my hair gets, the thinner it gets, especially on the ends. is anyone else has this issue? if so, what can i do about it?


----------

